
Show HN: Emulating real sheets of paper in HTML5 - marco1
https://github.com/delight-im/HTML-Sheets-of-Paper
======
cillian
Do you intend to handle content that doesn't fit within the specified page
size, i.e. let it roll on to next page? Or let it stretch the div and break
the A4/A3 page size as it does currently?

I guess you'd need JS to handle the content rollover.

~~~
marco1
Thanks for your comment!

The current behaviour is definitely a shortcoming and not intended. Nothing
should break the pages by stretching "div" elements.

As soon as I know how to fix this, I will definitely do this. Clean pure-CSS
solutions are preferred, of course, but if we need JS, we'll have to use it.

